# New Forum: The Traincase



## Janice (May 27, 2005)

We have a great new forum for our members to utilize, it's called The Traincase! 

This forum is for you to show off your collection, whether it's a list of your collection or a detailed photo by photo play of your caboodles case we want to see it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Looking forward to seeing your collection soon!


Plus - we have made some little buttons for you to put in your signature and link to your collection posts! (we will add more soon, feel free to submit some of your own or use your own.. wink wink)






Code: (take out *'s)

[*img]http://specktra.net/collection1.gif[/img*]








Code: (take out *'s)

[*img]http://specktra.net/collection2.gif[/img*]







Code: (take out *'s)

[*img]http://specktra.net/collection3.gif[/img*]

Text Link

Code: (take out *'s)

View my MAC Collection!!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 24, 2008)

do the images in this forum need to also be less than 800x640?


----------



## Janice (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes ma'am


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_do the images in this forum need to also be less than 800x640?_

 
Less than 640 wide and 800 tall.


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Less than 640 *wide* and 800 *tall*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




_T__HAT'S_ why I got my last warning lol!


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 30, 2010)

What happend to the buttons/smilies for the signature, if I may ask? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love to use some...


----------

